# Power Bank conector roto



## alchemy79 (May 16, 2015)

Hola, soy Ismael y tengo un pequeño problema. y no tengo ni las mas remota idea de electrónica. 

Estaba cargando mi power bank y termino en el suelo pegando con la clavija de cargador y arrancándome el micro usb de carga. 
Lo he desmontado y las pistas donde va soldado también están arrancadas así que no puedo soldar otro micro usb encima.
Me gustaría soldar dos cables en el positivo y el negativo para conectar algún otro tipo de clavija . 
Las pregunta son: de donde s*ue*ldo los dos cables? y *qu*e tipo de carga*do*r tengo que hacer servir. Uno parecido al del móvil? con los mismo voltios y amperios ?¿?

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## alaraune (May 17, 2015)

Hola, según mi experiencia, son los extremos.


----------



## alchemy79 (May 17, 2015)

Los extremos del micro USB? si se que son los de carga , el problema es que esta arrancado el cobre de la pista y no tengo donde soldarlo. supongo que si enchufo directamente el cargador a la toma de la batería me la cargare. Lo que me gustaría saber es, donde sigue la pista positiva y negativa de usb para poder soldar allí.( en alguno pin o alguna resistencia o diodo )


----------



## Bleny (May 17, 2015)

Yo no lo veo bien por la mala calidad de la foto, pero aunque estén partidas las pistas se puede ver o seguir para  saber donde van y también rascando con un alfiler con cuidado, para quitar el esmalte que recubre la pista para que deje ver el cobre y soldar un cable o para saber donde para


----------



## Adriansn (Ene 5, 2017)

Hola gente primeramente agradezco que me hayan permitido entrar al foro.

Segundo quiero aclarar que soy nuevo en este mundo fascinante de la electrónica.Paso a detallarles mi problema:Te 2 power bank de la marca Samsung a los cuales le ha sucedido lo mismo les "arrancaron la salida USB" Y estoy sin saber donde puedo soldar las "patitas" centrales del mismo ya que parecen masa pero quiero me despejen esta duda.Muchas gracias de antemano

Pd no puedo subir la imagen que seria lo mas importante


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2017)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/


----------

